# Auckland - New Plymouth



## WannaBeInOZ08 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi. 

I am Brit from North west England. My fella and I moved to Auckland 3 years ago and we love it. We dont love the traffic or the house prices so we have decided to move to the Taranaki region - New Plymouth

Its an up and coming place with lots of oil/energy related industry as well as the usual agriculture!

My hubby (married in NZ a few months ago to my UK partner) has a job to go to but i dont. I have given up a very good role in Auckland that pays well so am a little nervous about finding work down in a much smaller place.

Also it took a while for us to build up a group of friends in Auckland and I think we could be mad putting ourselves through all that 'new to the area' stuff again but we really want to buy a lifestyle block so we can live the kiwi dream and we just cant afford it in Auckland. (we currently rent a house on a farm within auckland)

Is there anyone in the New Plymouth area that can give any info/advice would be really grateful!

The big move is in 3 weeks

Thanks guys!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

WannaBeInOZ08 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am Brit from North west England. My fella and I moved to Auckland 3 years ago and we love it. We dont love the traffic or the house prices so we have decided to move to the Taranaki region - New Plymouth
> 
> ...


Hi there - welcome to the NZ Forum. 

And good for you for making the decision to move! 
We made the same decision 2 years ago, and although we're a tad closer to Auckland than your move, it's still far enough that we had to make a new social life for ourselves.

We've never regretted it. I think you'll find it easy to make friends in New Plymouth. Auckland is a city, and I think that cities can be very lonely places. It's almost a case of can't see the woods for the trees when it comes to making friends. So the fact you made friends in Auckland means you shouldn't have any problems in New Plymouth!


----------

